# fish id



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

The following video which is on youtube shows 4 fish which i catch when i go fishing using a fishtrap, and we always let them go after even though the green ones taste real good  (we keep only the adult species)

Can you ID all 4 and do you think any of the 4 can be kept in a tank

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_E9XgdZjGjo

To be honest only the green ones i like, since they contrast when small and then as they grow larger.

And also, any idea what bait they use. We usually use crushed sea urchin but thats kinda cruel to the sea urchins.

Btw there are two types of silver ones, the ones with the black spot and the thinner ones.

the two different green ones are just juvenile and adult of the same type.


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

the green ones are rainbow wrasses, also known as peacock wrasse

Edit: i`m not quite sure anymore, the ones i have caught have a blue head when adult specimens. One is visible in the video. Just ID and i`ll stop looking around cause i`m confusing myself!


----------

